# October 12, Bali was ten years ago



## QC (Oct 12, 2012)

May they rest easy.

The link has an interactive display which tells the story.

http://www.smh.com.au/data-point/bali-anniversary


----------



## digrar (Oct 12, 2012)

A bloke was on the radio talking about his two daughters today, the oldest was near the front door of the Sari club and was probably one of the first killed, he went on to say when he hears it reported that 88 Australians died he always breaks down, because his younger daughter was the 88th and final Australian to die. Heart breaking.

One of the best stories was Jason McCartney's return from terrible burns, to play one more game of footy. I was watching a "best of the last decade" clip the other day and his comeback performance popped up, gave me chills.


----------



## QC (Oct 12, 2012)

I remember that, a great moment. I used to run past the memorial at Coogee quite a bit, it's a beautiful monument. There's also a smaller, different  one at Cronulla. I don't know if you saw the telecast from Bali today but it was really nice. My Indo is a bit limited but the Indo Foreign Minister was on it. A nice salutation in Arabic for the Muslims, Sanskrit for the Hindus and English for us.


----------



## pardus (Oct 12, 2012)

RIP to the fallen. Condolences to those left behind.


----------



## QC (Oct 12, 2012)

The irony for me is that they where trying to kill Americans, they hit the wrong target. Target of opportunity maybe, but from what I understand, their INT was way off.


----------



## tova (Oct 12, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------

